# introducing how to be a goat



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Lily is my bottlebaby who has been living in the house because she was so weak when she was born and the smallest of 4. she is now 3 weeks old and i have been bringing her out to see mom and siblings for "playdates". i started out only letting her out there for 6 hours and now she is up to 10 hours. i feel bad because she gets sooo cold out there. today it is in the 40's and she is cold. i wish there was a way i could lock her in the barn but because i board that is not possible with there current setup. she comes home at night because it goes down into the 30's. yesterday it was in the 40's and raining and i went over to feed her and she was under te picnic table very cold and wet , so i had to take her home. I feel really bad that it is so cold out there but she is becoming to old to be in the house. this is my first bottlebaby so i feel bad but know she has to get used to the cold and the outside. how do you introduce house goats to being outside goats?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

could you put a little coat on her to help keep her warm as she adapts?
LW


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont have any little coats, but I can see what I can make up


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd go with the sweater/coat.. maybe doggy raincoat, but you'd still have to be as careful as you are about her getting really chilly... Sounds like you are doing a really good job with your little one! Keep up the good work.. even though it's hard! I guess it's something you have to sort of 'feel' your way through... See if you have anything rain/proof... maybe the sleeve of an old coat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.... :thumb: 

It can be tricky with the weather...going up and down.... in temp...
Also another idea is... to wait til the weather turns good...like spring/summer ...with no more threat of cold weather and the kid should do OK that way.... :wink:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

for the next couple of days he low at night is supposed to be 49, which is a lot better then it has been. I am hoping that tomorrow night she will spend the night out with the other goats. in a way i am happy but as always a little nervous


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

We've got a little 2 1/2 month old doeling that was rejected by her mama. Because she was so small I made her a little coat from a doggie coat pattern out of fleece, used velcro for closures. I found the pattern online and was able to make several for Mocha and her sisters. I even had a waterproof one because we were getting so much rain, but now that's stopped and we've got warmer weather finally. I always put the coat on Mocha whenever I felt it would be too cold at night and whether it helped her or not (I hope it did) I sure felt better that she had a little more protection from the cold. Once she started growing, I cut the smaller coat thru the middle and inserted a wider strip to make up for her growing around the middle. 
Brenda


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

doggy coats might be hard to find this time of year so try a old shirt sleeve and cut holes for the legs


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Ooooh I was so excited!! I found dog coats for sale at WalMart for $1.25ea!! They are selling out of their winter stuff. I bought four and will go back to look for more. Who woulda' guessed? Go look! Maybe you'll get lucky. Otherwise go to goodwill and find some child size sweat pants or ladies sized sweat shirt and make coats from those.


----------

